# Newbies



## 666

I don't know where I'm supposed to introduce myself and maybe make a few friends. I don't have a single self-published book. Just trying to learn things from the wonderful posts here. 
Not new to writing...Have worked as an advertising copywriter for 20 years. Have started posted a few of my books to wattpad for feedback. Quite excited that it's now possible for us to self-publish and start selling books directly on amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

666 said:


> I don't know where I'm supposed to introduce myself and maybe make a few friends. I don't have a single self-published book. Just trying to learn things from the wonderful posts here.
> Not new to writing...Have worked as an advertising copywriter for 20 years. Have started posted a few of my books to wattpad for feedback. Quite excited that it's now possible for us to self-publish and start selling books directly on amazon.


666--

Welcome!

You could start in our Introductions and Welcomes forum.

Also of particular interest to you will be our Writers' Cafe where author discuss the craft and business of publishing.

And we have lots of other forums--the Book Corner, where you can discuss books you've read not written; Not Quite Kindle, where you can discuss almost everything including movies, tv, music and what you had for dinner. 

Pull up a chair, poke around and make yourself at home!

Betsy


----------



## AlexHendry

I am a professional academic writer at one of the leading writing help services providing company in UK


----------



## Tyler Cook

Welcome to the forum, 666!


----------



## geoffthomas

Welcome.
Glad you found your way to the KB.
Hope you find friends here.

My friend Intinst used to post this info, hope it helps:
Greetings and Welcome!! We are so glad you found KBoards, an independent resource for people who own or have interest in Kindle, whether readers or writers.(Really, there are many members who are not writers!) We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for Reader discussions - share your book reviews and recommendations, and new discoveries. That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a  Book Lover's Link Threadipedia  designed to help both Newbies and Oldbies find some of the various resources, suggestions and recommendations available in the Book Corner and on the internet in general.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics from the writers point of view. The Bazaar is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! The Cafe also has the New KBoards Yellow Pages -- for author (and reader) services.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KBoards may be answered at Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.* Further questions from authors concerning KB may be answered here:  Tips, FAQs and Useful Threads for Authors
Another popular place is  Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found. Also, the Accessories area can be fun. There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try  INFINITY Game - Word Association or  The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.


----------



## LaurenDaniels

I am a London-based writer and career consultant who is interested in counselling students and working professionals. I'm also a fan of career planning. Contact me for any CV Writing services or cover letter writing service in the UK.


----------



## AlbertBarkley

I am Albert Barkley from Birmingham, United Kingdom. I am working as a professional dissertation writer ans associated with a dissertation writing service provider company. My interests are education and research.


----------



## Free Range Editor

Hello,

Welcome to the Kboards, home of the friendliest and most knowledgeable indie writers and editors on the Internet.  Make yourself at home and ask anything. You'll get thoughtful, useful answers.

Here's wishing you success with your writing!

Julie


----------



## dissertationtutors

Learning is best think to improve you self.


----------



## Sawa Ulyanov

Hii,
I am also on that stage few years back and also looking for the various option. While searching for the various options I got this amazing website fresh content http://www.freshcontent.in/ and it really helped me a lot at very minimum cost. I think it will also help you


----------



## Imogen Rose

Welcome to Kboards!


----------



## jbmurray

Welcome 666.  I'm relatively new here as well.  I think  you'll fond some great support in the Writers cafe!  I know I certainly did!  Best of luck!  Write well!

  -JB


----------



## msknyc

Welcome! How are you finding WattPad thus far? Hope you're getting lots of readers.


----------



## jeni605

We provide unsurpassed dissertation writing services to our valuable clients. Our experts are good at preparing your coursework within the deadline.


----------



## neiljakson

No matter which type of academic writing you are working on. We have expert and qualified writers who are available to assist you in all type of academic assignments. For each client, we have dedicated writers available. Not only this, we provide 100% moneyback guarantee to all our customers who are not satisfied with assistance provided by our writers. So now don't be worry about submission deadlines that are approaching. Hire our expert writers today and get most quality work within deadline provided by you.
Website: https://www.affordable-dissertation.co.uk


----------

